# ANTS website - permis de conduire - Do I understand read French fluently ?



## Sneetch

My first year in France is almost up so I'm starting to work on getting my French driver's license. Since I can't exchange my California license I'll have to do the tests.

In preparation for the tests I just created an account on ANTS and started to answer all the questions and got to the one that asks :
Le Candidat Declare - comprendre et lire couramment le françis : Oui ou Non

In general I don't have too much difficulty with my conversations in French with French people (e.g., at the bank, at the doctor's office, etc), but in studying the Code de la route I often have to look up words and phrases related to driving that I never learned, eg, le dérapage, la rocade, le passage à niveau, déboîter, etc.

Based on that I answered No to the question about reading French fluently, but I am wondering what the implications of that will be when I go to do the code and the driving tests. Does anyone have experience with this ?


----------



## davegreen

Sneetch said:


> My first year in France is almost up so I'm starting to work on getting my French driver's license. Since I can't exchange my California license I'll have to do the tests.
> 
> In preparation for the tests I just created an account on ANTS and started to answer all the questions and got to the one that asks :
> Le Candidat Declare - comprendre et lire couramment le françis : Oui ou Non
> 
> In general I don't have too much difficulty with my conversations in French with French people (e.g., at the bank, at the doctor's office, etc), but in studying the Code de la route I often have to look up words and phrases related to driving that I never learned, eg, le dérapage, la rocade, le passage à niveau, déboîter, etc.
> 
> Based on that I answered No to the question about reading French fluently, but I am wondering what the implications of that will be when I go to do the code and the driving tests. Does anyone have experience with this ?


I did the code about 10 years ago now and I was in a group of non fluent speakers. About 10 questions in someone asked for the question to be repeated, remember it's response time based. That was a massive game changer for me and helped me pass the code. My French was really quite bad back then.

So, to answer your questions: Implications, you can ask for the question to be repeated, certainly when I did it.


----------

